# Arby's Smokehouse Brisket Sandwich



## mneeley490 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought one of these just the other day to try it out. It was not bad. Now, I'm not saying that anyone here couldn't do better, but for a fast-food franchise, it wasn't bad. Visible smoke ring, and decent smoky flavor.

For $5.49, it could have had more meat, though. Mine didn't have as much as the one pictured here.













Smokehouse-Briskey-Arbys.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 26, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I've really been thinking about trying one of these, but we don't have an Arbey in DV, so I haven't been able to.

Gary


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2013)

I laugh every time I see the commercial when they are talking to a BBQ "Expert"!  Ha!

That guy is no more an expert than the Easter Bunny...

I have to admit that the brisket looks pretty good....Maybe I'll give it a try.

Bill


----------



## jeepdiver (Oct 26, 2013)

This summer my office cafeteria did a BBQ on Fridays.   The had an an electric smoker that they did fish and chicken breast in, but they also had brisket and pulled pork.  Never had the pork but the brisket was actually good.  Talked to the cook about it because I knew it wasnt smoked on site.

They got it from a branch of hormel meats.  Dont remember the name of the company but I was impressed.   They claimed it was smoked for 16 hours and it did taste like it


----------



## palladini (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes I too laugh every time I see that commercial.  We have an Arbys in this town; I may have to try it.  But there is restaurant about 3 blocks away, maybe even closer that open about 2 or 3 months ago that has a smoker sitting out back and does brisket sandwiches.  I think this one would be better than a fast food joint.


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 27, 2013)

I had the this brisket sandwich  and it was really good, I would have it again in a minute. Makes me want to try a brisket again, the only time I tried one it came out horrible, my kid said it was like chewing on the end of his shoe...


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 27, 2013)

"that's longer than I smoke my meat!"....hahaha...classic. Real expert. And wazzuqer, brisket can be intimidating, and as well it should be..it is the holy grail of BBQ. Don't let it get the best of you..also how does your kid know what the end of his shoe tastes like?...lol. ;-)


----------



## palladini (Oct 29, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> "that's longer than I smoke my meat!"....hahaha...classic. Real expert. And wazzuqer, brisket can be intimidating, and as well it should be..it is the holy grail of BBQ. Don't let it get the best of you..also how does your kid know what the end of his shoe tastes like?...lol. ;-)


You would be surprised what some kids do and know the taste of, just saying.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I laugh every time I see the commercial when they are talking to a BBQ "Expert"!  Ha!
> 
> That guy is no more an expert than the Easter Bunny...
> 
> ...


Why the disdain for Neil Strawder? The guy seems to have done pretty well for himself. Not sure whether he's better at marketing or BBQ, but he's certainly out there doing it and getting paid pretty well to do so. I've never had his food, but from what I've heard and read, it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 30, 2013)

I have not had one, nor did I know the price....which seems higher than what I thought. I do give Arbys credit for a decent rb sammy...around her 3 for 5 bucks usually. I was surprised they are not that unhealthy for fast food stuff as opposed to my favorite Carls Jr. burger which kinda shocked me...LOL. I just know the sandwich would not look like the photo op's they put out & I'd be disappointed in the size....Willie


----------



## disco (Oct 30, 2013)

I will try it, but I am doubtful.

Disco


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 30, 2013)

Close to my office there are no decent BBQ places and there's times I just want some BBQ for lunch!  One place has an offset smoker but they only do tri-tip and overcook it until it is too dry and tough.  Two other places are fake BBQ; steamed or pressure cooked then sauced.   I tried the Arby's and found it had a nice smoke flavor and was satisfying, though like others said a little too light on the meat and a bit pricey for what you get.  Still, it satisfies the urge, three times so far.  The problem though are those friggin' CURLY FRIES!  I can't get one without the other, and trust me, I DON'T need the fries.


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 30, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> "that's longer than I smoke my meat!"....hahaha...classic. Real expert. And wazzuqer, brisket can be intimidating, and as well it should be..it is the holy grail of BBQ. Don't let it get the best of you..also how does your kid know what the end of his shoe tastes like?...lol. ;-)


"That's longer than I smoke my meat!"..............I walk around the house mumbling this all the time cuz I think its funny and I laugh every time I hear it.  My wife thinks I'm nuts..........probably for many other reasons, but this mannerism just reinforces her opinion.

I've had the sandwich from Arby's.  It was OK.  I thought it could have used more meat.  It tasted good, had great smoky flavor, just wanted more.  Also, just a touch dry.  And, was there a condiment on it?  Did they smear mayo it?  I can't recall.  That, and take the cheese off, for cripe's sakes.  I like cheese, but it doesn't belong on brisket.  I want to taste the meat, don't hide it, jeepers cripes.  You smoke it for an alleged 12 hours, don't cover it up.  Oh, and the price.  It was good, but not 8 bucks good.

My oldest son, who is a senior in high school, thought it was OK, too.  He has become quite the BBQ connoisseur since I started doing BBQ about 5-6 years ago.  He tries ribs wherever he goes and he uses my ribs as the measuring stick.  Has yet to find better ribs, he says.  But, good ribs are hard to find in Wisconsin.

I digress.  What I need to do is smoke a brisket.  I haven't done one yet.


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 31, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Yes I too laugh every time I see that commercial.  We have an Arbys in this town; I may have to try it.  But there is restaurant about 3 blocks away, maybe even closer that open about 2 or 3 months ago that has a smoker sitting out back and does brisket sandwiches.  I think this one would be better than a fast food joint.


Most definitely....but the Arby brisket is WAYYYYYYY better than a McGarbage McRib sandwich.....just ask them to go lite on the sauce on that Brisket sandwich...to sweet and covers the smoke flavor

Ron


----------



## ardenhtf (Oct 31, 2013)

I read a review somewhere - maybe on line, maybe in our local paper - but the reviewer specifically mentioned the mayo doesn't go with the rest so if ya' order one, leave off the mayo. I did. I was pretty good. Our local barbque place is around $10 for a samich and drink - fries are extra - so it's a little cheaper. I don't eat much, so I thought it was a lot to eat. Tasted pretty good. Not as good as home made, but I don't have to wait 10 - 14 hours to smoke a brisket, either. The local BBQ place only serves brisket on weekends so I've never had one. Oh, and it cost's more than the chopped pork they usually serve.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, I agree about the mayo, or whatever that sauce is. They could leave it off.


----------

